# Fruit flies wipe dust off before they are eaten.



## Motoracer110 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, first time raising dart frogs and i have 4 that are about 2 days out of the water. When i dust the flies they will clean the dust off their body before the froglets get in feed mode to eat them. Should i be worried?


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldnt worry at all. Most seem to over dust their flies anyway. I'm sure if they started out dusted then there is plenty still on them when theyre eaten even if they look clean. Good luck with it all.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've found that feeding a couple flies at a time over an hour or so on feeding days. Each time I shake the flies again to recoat them. Keep in mind the flies don't have to be powdered white to be effective supplements. Just a little goes a long way.

What are you using to supplement? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Also if they are flies with wings the dust will be carried longer as well.... One of the best things about suppliments that are extremely fine such as Repashy Cal+ even if we don't see any powder there is more then likely some still on the fly do to how fine the powder is.... 
I wouldn't worry much as others have said....


----------



## Motoracer110 (Oct 28, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> I've found that feeding a couple flies at a time over an hour or so on feeding days. Each time I shake the flies again to recoat them. Keep in mind the flies don't have to be powdered white to be effective supplements. Just a little goes a long way.
> 
> What are you using to supplement? Just out of curiosity.


awesome thank u all for the replies. I have 3 supplements at the moment that i was going to alternate and change it up (rep cal herptivite, rep cal calcium with vit.d, and repashy calcium plus) 
If i need anything else please let me know


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

You don't need to rotate through those. The repashy is everything you need.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

I only use calcium plus as well.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

I third the only Cal+ out of those three you listed.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You really should include the Repashy Vit.A at least once a month..please read the posts about why..a lot of information about it in the "beginner" threads--they are not meant as an insult, they are meant to inform..please, please read how important the supplements are to the long term health, and breeding success....good luck with your frogs...


----------

